# Weight loss experiment



## SexyBeast (Jul 29, 2014)

Just started rolling out of bed at 0430 and jumping rope for 15mins... This is nothing groundbreaking but I think it will make a pretty massive cumulative difference over time... Wake up and get that heart rate thumping before sitting in a desk all day...works as well as coffee for waking up and revs the ol metabolism. I'm still sweating like @Polar Bear at church 2 hours later.

 Then do the work out for real after work...

Any input, experiences, or am I just gonna tire myself out lol


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 29, 2014)

Calories in and calories out, dude.  It's all about the math. That's how you lose weight. More calories out than in.

LL


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 29, 2014)

Copy that, LL


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 29, 2014)

Weight loss is 90% nutrition.  You could jump rope all day long and eat 6 meals from KFC and Arby's washed down with a 108 oz GigantaGulp from 7/11...guess what, you won't lose weight.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 29, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Weight loss is 90% nutrition.  You could jump rope all day long and eat 6 meals from KFC and Arby's washed down with a 108 oz GigantaGulp from 7/11...guess what, you won't lose weight.



Well yes naturally, I basically assumed all other facets of fitness and nutrition would be covered. The only variable would be to add a 10-15 minutes session first thing in the morning to get things kick started. 

Not an actual workout (I do those at night after work) but just a quick metabolic spike and an exercise in discipline.

I don't really NEED to lose any weight so perhaps my thread was mistitled... But I do find running and pull ups a HELL of a lot easier with about 10-15lbs less mass (even if it is muscle mass lol) 

Just an experiment for kicks...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 29, 2014)

For a metabolism boost and just more energy, I find exercise in the morning makes a difference.

LL


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the insight, G. It makes an enormous difference in energy levels so far, it isn't a smoke session or anything...just enough to get a good sweat and high heart rate. Wake up at 0430 instead of 0500... Saves money on coffee too


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm cranky n arthritic so the movement helps get the ol' sinovial fluid warmed up and lubricating... 

LL


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 29, 2014)

I just have a (fast digesting) protein shake first thing in the morning to get my metabolism going.


----------

